# If you could have any wish come true...



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What would you wish for? Now I mean plausible wishes. Sure, we would all love a pot of gold, a private jet, or James Franco or George Clooney as our devoted house boys. But, I mean something realistic.

My wish would be for my son to come visit for a whole week. It would be best if his sweet girlfriend came with him. But just to have my baby in my home, just to cook for him, to argue with him, to just hear him mutter the words. That would be the best I could ask for.

What would be your one wish?


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

My wish would be to find a teaching job in a good district near my parents so I could be close to my family. I have no family in CT and I feel very cut off from everyone :-( I miss every family party and get together. If I could get a job up there, I would move in a heartbeat! So that's my wish 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My wish would be to have my parents in the same state as me again. They moved to Texas a couple years ago and I haven't seen them in about a year. I miss them very much, and will hopefully be visiting them in December for the week of Christmas. But going to visit just isn't the same as having them here.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

My wish would be for my mother to go back into remission. She's having a rough time with the chemo this time round.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylvia, great question. I am not sure  especially since a pot of gold is out. :HistericalSmiley:But love the responses so far.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So far...we all want to be close to our family. Okay. I am putting the pot of gold back in. Family, pot of gold, private jet, handsome houseboy? 

Now, I will take that pot of gold, private jet and if James Franco cleans and cooks, okay. Who needs kids and love and all that when you have a pot of gold and George Clooney?
Just kidding.

Your turn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My wish is to have the gift of my health restored to the point that I could once again run and take walks with Snowball ... and not have to ask Felix to help with so much. With a healthy body ... I think it opens up a world to help make many other dreams and wishes come true.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Marie. I'd like my health restored enough that I could travel. There's so many countries I'd like to visit, especially in Europe.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well one wish just came true. My Son just moved back to Vancouver and was just here for dinner :heart: :heart: my other wishes would be for my daughters to do the same.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My greatest wish right now is to be a grandmother before I get too old to enjoy it...of course I want my son and his girlfriend to get married, first..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My wish would be that they find a cure for all the nasty diseases for humans and animals alike !!!!


Anna


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My wish is for my whole family to have continued good health and happiness for our whole lives. Thats the important thing in life. And for my 2 year old granddaughter who was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis at birth through newborn screening to remain healthy and symptom free for her whole life just like she is now. I hope this doesn't count as 2 wishes.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish we had the down payment ready to go house hunting, somehow every time we manage to get it together something big happens. (Part of the reason DH is relieved I enrolled the boys in pet insurance).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love this thread. 

My unrealistic wish is to have my Dad back. It's what I want more than anything in this world. My next selfish wish would be restored health for myself ~ I miss the old me sometimes. I miss being able to work consistantly and being reliable. 

Oh and materialistic wish ~ to live at Myrtle Beach ~ oceanfront please and nothing fancy  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would wish for my son to be well again, and win the lottery, to help every Maltese rescue out there, that every need they have will be met. I know that's two wishes.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I wish my kids would do their homework without me having to nag at them.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Health, happiness and peace for all. I would love to be wealthy enough to save every homeless and helpless animal in need. And to live on the beach....nothing too fancy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My wish would be to have Jerry back and healthy -- but, of course that's not possible as he is with God.

So my next wish would be to have all my friends be healthy. So many are battling terrible illnesses and I wish that all were healthy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

World peace and the eradication of fleas.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish all of your wishes could come true...but some of you are going to have to wait until you are in heaven. I don't know if it is true or not, but I have heard there are no fleas in heaven.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I wish my kids would do their homework without me having to nag at them.


My kid never did his homework until I _stopped_ nagging. Then he did it on his own. 

If I were a magic genie, I would grant your wish...and then I would eradicate fleas.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My wish would be for my sister and DH to be healthy again.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, I actually have 3 wishes... in this order:

I wish that I could get hired for a full time job (currently working 2 part time jobs).

I wish that my boyfriend could get hired for a job where he comes home earlier than 1/2 am.

I wish that he would FINALLY get his $%&# together and propose so we can get married and buy a house which would make taking the fluffs out to potty SO much easier!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, first, I would like to say how thankful I am for everything I _do_ have. My husband and I are both healthy (we are still young, 28 and 32) and I often think about how lucky we are (he especially) because his mother has Lupus, Fibromyalgia, Raynauds, etc. He really dodged a bullet in the health department.

My realistic wish is to have my parents move to Spokane when they retire. That is about 5-7 years away. My mom has expressed how much she would like to move near us (or my sister depending on where she ends up...they move a lot), but my dad wants to stay put in their current house. Their house isn't really suitable for their golden years and is too much upkeep.

My ultimate wish is to have a huge piece of property where we can build a "compound" for us to all live in. We would have separate wings for each of our living quarters, but a central dining room & kitchen.  My husband's entire family lives in the same city as we do (parents, grandparents, and siblings) so we see them a lot. My parents and I take turns visiting each other (they are only 3 hours away) so we get together every 2-3 months now usually. My sister currently lives in New Jersey (We are in Washington State) so I only see her once a year, if that.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Okay, I actually have 3 wishes... in this order:
> 
> I wish that I could get hired for a full time job (currently working 2 part time jobs).
> 
> ...


LOL! Love #3! Put a ring on it already! Hey...I dated my husband for over 5 years before he proposed. He knew he wanted to marry me, but I had to pretty much tell him it was time to move forward and get engaged. I had just turned 18 a few months prior when we met...I had just started community college for my AA degree, and he was on his last 2 years of getting his BA...so that was partly why it took so long! Once he finished college, had a career, and we had our own apartment, he designed a ring for me, and we got married 8 months later! We've been married for 6 1/2 years now. Looking back, I do wish we would have been engaged sooner but he was trying to be financially responsible and whether we were engaged, married, or not, we knew we would be together forever.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is such a great topic! I've been thinking about it since yesterday. There are so many things I would wish for, but if I only had one wish, it would be for infinite wishes. If that doesn't count, I would wish for perfect physical/emotional health for everyone in the world (and maybe a little more intelligence/education).


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> LOL! Love #3! Put a ring on it already! Hey...I dated my husband for over 5 years before he proposed. He knew he wanted to marry me, but I had to pretty much tell him it was time to move forward and get engaged. I had just turned 18 a few months prior when we met...I had just started community college for my AA degree, and he was on his last 2 years of getting his BA...so that was partly why it took so long! Once he finished college, had a career, and we had our own apartment, he designed a ring for me, and we got married 8 months later! We've been married for 6 1/2 years now. Looking back, I do wish we would have been engaged sooner but he was trying to be financially responsible and whether we were engaged, married, or not, we knew we would be together forever.


Okay, 5 years is okay if you are that young!! I turned 27 this summer and he turns 31 this Jan!!!! A lot of his friends have kids already! And frighteningly enough, some of mine do too!! :blink:

We have been dating 3 1/2 years now, but the first year was long distance (Chicago - St. Louis) and the second year was even LONGER distance (Chicago - EGYPT [deployment])!! But we have been living together for a year now, so I feel that now is the time to get engaged, especially if we want to get married next summer/fall... I don't want to have to wait 2 years, because we want to wait until we're married to buy a house. We like our apartment, but we want our own yard and everything  

Dbf (ha!) says he is planning to propose soon, but his work schedule is ridiculous (M-Sat. 10-12 hour days... thank goodness for overtime!) so he doesn't have too many opportunities to go ring shopping, but we have been talking about this for 6 months already, so I am starting to lose patience... :angry:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Okay, 5 years is okay if you are that young!! I turned 27 this summer and he turns 31 this Jan!!!! A lot of his friends have kids already! And frighteningly enough, some of mine do too!! :blink:
> 
> We have been dating 3 1/2 years now, but the first year was long distance (Chicago - St. Louis) and the second year was even LONGER distance (Chicago - EGYPT [deployment])!! But we have been living together for a year now, so I feel that now is the time to get engaged, especially if we want to get married next summer/fall... I don't want to have to wait 2 years, because we want to wait until we're married to buy a house. We like our apartment, but we want our own yard and everything
> 
> Dbf (ha!) says he is planning to propose soon, but his work schedule is ridiculous (M-Sat. 10-12 hour days... thank goodness for overtime!) so he doesn't have too many opportunities to go ring shopping, but we have been talking about this for 6 months already, so I am starting to lose patience... :angry:


It will happen soon! :wub: Just keep pestering him about it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish for a cure for epilepsy and a time machine to go back before the damage was done.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good health and happiness for everyone, and to have my parents and family live closer together. 

Now in a totally materialistic wish, I think of a documentary about Katherine Hepburn, who I remember had a driver take her shopping. She got out of the car followed by a couple of personal assistants. Talk about a luxury, what a life. I would like a personal assistant, and who could double as my personal shopper - she'd (or he) bring home a complete wardrobe and do all the legwork for all the shopping. Of course I'd need a gardener and housekeeper so we could have staff parties. And if they are live-ins, I'd need a larger house.:biggrin: and someone to take care of the pool. When not in the pool, I would be busy as a philantropist (not sure how to spell it though).


PS and no fleas, we've had fleas twice.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello people...I said PLAUSIBLE. As long as we live on earth we will never see world peace or a cure for every malady. People will be sick. Children will go hungry. Dogs will be abused or neglected. Earth is the planet of good and evil. We need to accept the reality. Earth is not heaven. Life on earth is not without struggle, fear, need. I embrace the struggle of life on earth, because it is my purpose, mine and yours. Our purpose is to do pee pee steps to combat the challenges. Look at your life and all that is glorious...and all that challenges you beyond what you think you can handle. We, each and every one of us faces a challenge. I have a challenge with financial security....I live on the edge, but somehow I think that I, at some time in my evolution, chose my burden. 

Now, stop trying to solve the world's problems and make one simple PLAUSIBLE wish...the angels might be listening.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My wish is for Sandy the storm to disappear


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would like my Roo Bear to be healthy enough to have his next procedure...and that it works. And I'd like the next 3 weeks to fly by so hubby is home again! And a million dollars....and a real, live unicorn LOL


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish for my partners happiness and safety. I hope that if he decides to stay in the military that he is happy with his choice, and that all future deployments are returned from safely.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> I would like my Roo Bear to be healthy enough to have his next procedure...and that it works. And I'd like the next 3 weeks to fly by so hubby is home again! And a million dollars....and a real, live unicorn LOL


If I were the good wish fairy I would grant you the unicorn....wow. I wonder what you feed a unicorn??? But without the million dollars you probably couldn't afford to feed him...I have heard that unicorns eat only canary diamonds. 

Well, I would really like to see your Roo Bear in his best health. So, scratch the unicorn and put our chips on Roo? Okay? And you don't need to wish...hubby WILL be home, and he will take you in his arms and with a little tear in his eye, he will tell you how very much he loves you. Yep. He will enfold you in love and all will be right in the world....I promise.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Hello people...I said PLAUSIBLE. As long as we live on earth we will never see world peace or a cure for every malady. People will be sick. Children will go hungry. Dogs will be abused or neglected. Earth is the planet of good and evil. We need to accept the reality. Earth is not heaven. Life on earth is not without struggle, fear, need. I embrace the struggle of life on earth, because it is my purpose, mine and yours. Our purpose is to do pee pee steps to combat the challenges. Look at your life and all that is glorious...and all that challenges you beyond what you think you can handle. We, each and every one of us faces a challenge. I have a challenge with financial security....I live on the edge, but somehow I think that I, at some time in my evolution, chose my burden.
> 
> Now, stop trying to solve the world's problems and make one simple PLAUSIBLE wish...the angels might be listening.


Well ... Excuse us!!:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well ... Excuse us!!:w00t:


I love you so much. You feel free to solve the world's problems dear one, but don't get mad at me if I sit in the corner and laugh. Or, you could surprise me and find some loophole in the contract, whereby God would be compelled to grant world peace...ask Felix.:smootch:Life is far from perfect, but it is the gift we got on our first birthday...and I for one have to say, "thanks, man, it's the thought that counts.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I love you so much. You feel free to solve the world's problems dear one, but don't get mad at me if I sit in the corner and laugh. Or, you could surprise me and find some loophole in the contract, whereby God would be compelled to grant world peace...ask Felix.:smootch:Life is far from perfect, but it is the gift we got on our first birthday...and I for one have to say, "thanks, man, it's the thought that counts.":HistericalSmiley:


I told Paula that I wish I had the gift to say beautiful prayers like she does. She told me to talk to God like he was my best friend ... or, something like that. And, so I do.

You should hear some of my conversations with God. You know me ... how up front I can be with my thoughts and opinions on things. I think God must have a great sense of humor when I end up telling Him how I think about a lot of things. I even told Him at least once ... that I wasn't going to apologize for how I felt ... so, He should just forget it. 

I do understand what you are saying though ... and, I believe you are right. Life is full of lessons.

I love you, too, Sylvia.

Now let me go fill up more Glad bags to freeze while my guys still peacefully sleep in the cozy family room as I, alas, toil away ... : )


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Hello people...I said PLAUSIBLE. As long as we live on earth we will never see world peace or a cure for every malady. People will be sick. Children will go hungry. Dogs will be abused or neglected. Earth is the planet of good and evil. We need to accept the reality. Earth is not heaven. Life on earth is not without struggle, fear, need. I embrace the struggle of life on earth, because it is my purpose, mine and yours. Our purpose is to do pee pee steps to combat the challenges. Look at your life and all that is glorious...and all that challenges you beyond what you think you can handle. We, each and every one of us faces a challenge. I have a challenge with financial security....I live on the edge, but somehow I think that I, at some time in my evolution, chose my burden.
> 
> Now, stop trying to solve the world's problems and make one simple PLAUSIBLE wish...the angels might be listening.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well ... Excuse us!!:w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish the real estate market would come back and we could sell our FL home and purchase a 2nd home in the Carribbean. :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was 14 years old I prayed that I would be selected to be a cheerleader. Ten minutes later, I realized that 1. God had a lot more important things to think about, and 2. everybody else was praying for the same thing...why would we want to ask our loving father to choose among us? 

It is my never humble opinion that prayer is simply a space in which you express your love of God. God does not need praise, but love is all. I trust. I do not ask for favors. That is just my feeling.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> I would like my Roo Bear to be healthy enough to have his next procedure...and that it works. And I'd like the next 3 weeks to fly by so hubby is home again! And a million dollars....and a real, live unicorn LOL


For Jackie, JMM who is always trying to solve SM problems. . . ok, it isn't real but it does have all it's hair loved off, so if you believe enough maybe it will become real.
(ask the Velveteen Rabbit):wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> World peace and the eradication of fleas.


World peace? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
The eradication of fleas? :smilie_tischkante: ----"where you come from, Mars"?


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I would wish for good health that I could get through my next major operation with no complications and that I make the right decision. I'm so thankful for a lot of things especially my family and my brother and his new wife. I'm so very much in debt to them for what they did for me this year especially when I was seriously ill in hospital in January. I know they didnt mind and did it out of love but I'd love to be able to do something to show them how much I appreciate it but what I don't know. I wish that they have a long and happy life together with few bumps on the road.

I also wish that I could find myself my lifelong partner who will accept everything about me and won't mind what parts of my outer body looks like but rather love me for my inner person.

I wish that when I'm allowed to return to work I can get a job near my home without having to move back to England. Mostly I wish for good health and happiness for all my family including immediate and extended family


----------

